# Training Camp Notes



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*T-Mac feels poised for big season after dealing with back injury* 



> He drilled jumpers. He pulled up for floaters. And, of course, he attacked the bucket.
> 
> Not everything swished through the basket, McGrady admitted, in his second workout of training camp as he gets himself back into the flow of the game.
> 
> ...


*No Rest for the Weary* 



> Since helping Team USA take the bronze medal, Battier has been looking for a new home in Houston and even returned to China to sign a shoe deal.
> 
> He came back and immediately started working out at Toyota Center.
> 
> ...





> *Injury Update:* Both Bonzi Wells (groin) and Chuck Hayes (groin) missed practice on Wednesday, but neither injury is considered serious.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*ClutchFans: Training Camp Day 1*


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

> Speaking of big, Yao Ming came to the side of the floor, took his shoes off gingerly and got some trainer attention on his problematic left foot. We were allowed right over there to be able to interview Yao afterwards.
> 
> Though it's clear his foot is fine for now and has improved, it certainly looked, as ESPN's Tom Jackson would say, "jacked up" to me. His big toe is badly bruised and the toenail is severely discolored. Such is life after surgery, but you realize that the big guy has been playing through quite a bit of pain this summer.


That is one thing that I DID NOT want to see. I thought this big toe was not a problem, but it is apparently "badly bruised" and the nail is "discolored." I really hope this is not a problem when the season starts... but you can never be sure.


----------



## Dream Hakeem (Apr 20, 2006)

> As I came in, Bonzi Wells, Kirk Snyder and Tracy McGrady were cracking jokes right next to us as they were sprawled out on the floor stretching.


 :cheers:


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

TMac: "I almost forgot how to play ball"



yeah rite, Tracy, whatever


----------



## Kapitalistsvin (Mar 30, 2006)

Shaq has had mean toe problems... hope Yao doesn't get that. It sure would have been good for him to rest this summer.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rafer's Blog* 



> My job is, hey, get these guys the basketball. It’s a good thing I’m a pass-first guy and I’m a true point guard so I don’t really mind it. It’s going to come easy for me. The only thing I’m going to have to work on is get some reps and knowing where these guys like the ball, being that I haven’t played with Battier or Wells last season. I have to familiarize myself with the times that we played against them and understand where their scoring comes from. You know that Wells likes to post up and shoot the mid-range and you know that Battier is a good corner 3-point shooter.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

bronx43 said:


> That is one thing that I DID NOT want to see. I thought this big toe was not a problem, but it is apparently "badly bruised" and the nail is "discolored." I really hope this is not a problem when the season starts... but you can never be sure.


Link 



> "When I go back to the hotel, I will check it a little bit," Yao said. "Last year, if I had a small piece of injury I was, 'I'm fine, I'm fine, I'm fine.' This year, I'm going to check."
> 
> He had the toe checked between practices Wednesday and was fine, returning for the evening workout at the University of Texas' Cooley Pavilion. Rockets trainer Keith Jones said someone had stepped on Yao's toe, some blood built up beneath the nail and that he was not hurt.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Van Gundy's a believer in Spanoulis* 



> Rookie guard Vassilis Spanoulis has struggled in the first two days of practice, but if anything, coach Jeff Van Gundy has become more convinced that Spanoulis belongs in the NBA after several seasons in Greece.
> 
> "Billy (as Spanoulis is known) is physically and mentally tough," Van Gundy said. "He has great quickness. He is a high-turnover guy right now, so the ball sometimes goes to us and sometimes to them. He does have good creativity. He's going to have to improve his range shooting. He will be played as a driver. He's going to have to continue to work on the NBA 3 so he can keep people honest.
> 
> ...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Sounds like what the Comets had to endure with Kostaki this last season...turnovers and wild-arse plays galore.

However, I know this guy can flat out shoot the ball, so there is at least some redemption for him, as opposed to his Greek distaff Comet.


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

4ever_bball_fan said:


> Sounds like what the Comets had to endure with Kostaki this last season...turnovers and wild-arse plays galore.
> 
> However,* I know this guy can flat out shoot the ball * so there is at least some redemption for him, as opposed to his Greek distaff Comet.


If you mean "flat out shoot the ball" from the free-throw line, then I concur.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

_*Rockets hope improved depth will curb any health issues*_ 



> Since Houston loaded up on shooting guards in the off-season, the Rockets will have the ability to play either a small or big lineup.
> 
> McGrady is expected to handle the ball more and play the guard positions, while Battier will see plenty of action at power forward. Wells will likely rotate everywhere between shooting guard and power forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

I love how everything during training camp just so enthusiastic. It's the happiest time all season


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

Link


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Is it the same toe as the surgery toe?


----------



## OneBadLT123 (Oct 4, 2005)

Son of a *****

Yao, I just hope youre ok...

sigh...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Sorry, but that ain't just somebody stepping on his toe...that thing looks nasty infected under the toenail.

Yuck...


----------



## bronx43 (Dec 9, 2005)

Well, if it makes you feel any better, Amare's knee is still problematic.


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

cornholio, thank you for keeping us up to date. 
It seems like a good training day. 
Hope Wells and Hayes can get healthy in no time.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rockets put Bonzi's past behind them* 



> Bonzi Wells knows where the interview is headed before it really gets going. He's ready to answer before you're ready to ask.
> 
> "All my stuff has been documented over my whole career," he says. "You know everything I've done."
> 
> ...





> *Injury Update:* Rockets center Yao Ming and forward/guard Bonzi Wells watched Friday's practice for precautionary reasons.
> 
> Yao has a bruised left big toe that he is expected to return from early next week and Wells has been dealing with a groin injury. Neither injury is considered serious.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

> *Wells held out*
> 
> After going through about half of Thursday's workout, Rockets guard Bonzi Wells was held out of Friday's practice because of continued soreness in the groin muscle he tore last season.
> 
> Rockets trainer Keith Jones said Wells was "sore and stiff" Friday as expected, but will go through parts of today's practice to continue to work him back.





> *Hayes improves*
> 
> For Rockets forward Chuck Hayes, free-throw shooting has always been an issue. Last season, he missed two late in a game that cost the Rockets in a loss to the Jazz.
> 
> ...


Link


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Van Gundy blames Reebok for Yao's toe woes*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Yao isn't concerned about latest toe injury as Rockets end Austin visit* 



> "It doesn’t feel bad," Yao said. "There is just a little bleeding and I'm just being careful with it to start off. I didn't feel any pain in my last two practices (with the injury)."
> 
> ...Yao didn't blame his shoes for his most recent toe injury.
> 
> "I used the same shoes at the world championships and didn't have any problems," Yao said.





> *Lucas developing:* Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy is impressed with the ball handling and shooting of reserve point guard John Lucas.
> 
> But calling Lucas the primary backup point guard?
> 
> ...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

cornholio said:


> *Van Gundy blames Reebok for Yao's toe woes*



I don't think that's a very bright thing to say... lol but i haven't read the article yet either.. off to read!


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

oh no im getting scared here, already we're starting out with injuries, yao and wells both have problems that may get worse or stay a problem throughout the season.. 

but im glad to see JVG be so demanding about getting the problem fixed.

check this quote from chron.com.. it was a pretty rude comment from a reebok rep towards jvg.



> I'm saying I don't think shoes are inherently the problem. I don't know where Jeff is coming from. Maybe he (Yao) is allergic to Jeff Van Gundy.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

^ Wasn't it someone on Team Yao who said that?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rockets appear ready to launch* 



> AUSTIN - Suddenly, Juwan Howard felt as if he could fly.
> 
> He looked around him as his second-team unit was rolling against the Rockets' first team. He played the power forward-center position so in vogue. He marveled at the marksmanship and quick triggers around him. He watched John Lucas, Casey Jacobsen, Steve Novak and Scott Padgett fire 3s when he happily got the Suns in his eyes.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Yao expected to miss seven to 10 days with injury* 



> Rockets center Yao Ming will miss the beginning of the preseason after having the nail from his left big toe removed on Monday.
> 
> Yao, who has had problems with his toenails throughout his NBA career, is expected to be sidelined seven to 10 days because of his latest toe injury.
> 
> ...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

cornholio said:


> *Rockets appear ready to launch*


Juwan Howard feeling like Amare Stoudamire?!?!?


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Hayes in the Middle?* 



> Despite matching up against a player that stood eight inches higher than him and outweighed him by 50 pounds, Hayes ended up holding more than his own as he collected four points and 10 rebounds in Houston's 75-69 setback.
> 
> The 6-foot-6, 240-pound forward, who got the start because of the absence of Yao Ming, could wind up spending as much time at center this season as power forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Yao works his way back* 



> Rockets center Yao Ming was back on the practice floor a day after his left big toenail was surgically removed. He was not ready to practice, but he shot free throws and offered hope he could return more quickly than the seven to 10 days predicted on Monday.
> 
> "It feels good," Yao said. "It's not bothering me anymore. I hope that toenail never grows back. I had the experience before (when he removed a nail himself in July 2004). I took my right nail off two years ago. I really felt bad. I had 10 days I almost could not walk, could not walk normally. But today is a different experience for me. I feel I can walk today, maybe ... jog tomorrow, maybe jump the day after and play at the end of this week maybe."
> 
> ...


----------



## 4ever_bball_fan (Aug 5, 2004)

Dude has the best sense of humor...comparing his young feet to Deke's...LOL


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

cornholio said:


> *Hayes in the Middle?*


Impressive, I like this kid.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Can I just say... I love that JVG said that Chuck is the best one-on-one post defender!!! whooo hooo! Go chuck!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

cornholio said:


> *Yao works his way back*





> Yao said some of his problems come from being a big man in the crowded paint.
> 
> "I saw Dikembe (Mutombo's) foot," he said. "It's an ugly foot. I can be a foot model."


It's pre-season and already we have our quote of the year :laugh:

Dare I say it, but we got ourselves a special player in KFC. With our weakness in the post and rebounding Hayes just might work himself into our regular rotation.

And say all you want about Stro, but those are some nice comments he made about our team. Props to him.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> And say all you want about Stro, but those are some nice comments he made about our team. Props to him.


What did Stro say?? I missed it!


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Van Gundy still looking for reserve to emerge behind Alston* 



> Nearly two weeks into preseason camp, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy is still searching for a reliable backup point guard.
> 
> Van Gundy was hoping either John Lucas or Vassilis Spanoulis would emerge by now, but he said Wednesday that the job is still open.
> 
> ...





> *Wells goes to dentist:*Wells missed Wednesday's practice because he needed a root canal, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said.
> 
> Van Gundy said Wells needs another root canal later this week and that the forward/guard might miss his second straight preseason game on Friday. Wells already hasn't practice much with his new team because he is dealing with a groin injury.





> *McGrady will play:* Despite not playing Tracy McGrady in the second half of Tuesday's preseason opener, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said he won't be giving his star player such time off in the upcoming preseason games.
> 
> He wants McGrady to play more minutes this preseason to build up his stamina for the regular season.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rockets plan to extend Snyder, Head* 



> Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said he expected that the Rockets would extend the rookie contracts of guards Luther Head and Kirk Snyder through 2007-08. The Rockets have until the end of the month to extend Head's contract to a third season and Snyder's for a fourth season.
> 
> ..."The only thing that can become a problem is if individual situations cannot be sacrificed for the good of the team," Van Gundy said. "It's something you have to be aware of. It's not something I worry about at all with Luther because I know him. I don't know Kirk or Bonzi ( Wells) as well. They have to keep a lazer-like focus."


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rockets putting best foot forward:* Yao's toe woes could help decide his backup 



> In Jeff Van Gundy's determination to see and speak of the bright side, he faced the ultimate challenge this week: finding the benefit of Yao Ming's toe injury.
> 
> "Oh God, it's going to be so hard, (changing) my whole personality this year," the Rockets coach said. "Let me get back on message here. Everybody looks great."
> 
> ...





> *'Whatever is best'*
> 
> Most of Howard's success offensively last season came when he was running the pick-and-roll with Rafer Alston. Off the bench, he is more likely to get those looks with Alston, Tracy McGrady or reserve point guard John Lucas III than as a starter with the offense built around Yao Ming.
> 
> ...





> *Bigger role for Hayes*
> 
> Hayes has seen an even more dramatic change in his workload from when he was a rookie. On a team that divides itself into white and black squads for practices, Hayes spent most of last season on the red team — standing on the side watching. This season, he has been working with the starters (the white team); on Tuesday, he had 10 rebounds and helped the Rockets to a dominant start against Memphis.
> 
> ...he said he might prefer going against the centers, rather than the increasing number of speedy power forwards, to have a quickness advantage to make up for his lack of size.





> ...With Yao out for at least one more game, and as many as three, there is more playing time to go around and more chances for Van Gundy to weigh his options.
> 
> "That's the positive," Van Gundy said. "But that's really a low positive. Boy, I'm really — my positivity is at its peak right now."


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

cornholio said:


> *Rockets plan to extend Snyder, Head*


Yes! Extend Head!


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

HayesFan said:


> What did Stro say?? I missed it!


_Swift said he did not regret signing with the Rockets but "didn't feel like the system fit my style of play."

"The players here were great," he said. "I feel this team (the Rockets), when it's 100 percent healthy, it's going to be hard to beat them. They have a great group of guys, hard workers and a great staff. There's good people all around this organization."_


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Yao Mania said:


> _Swift said he did not regret signing with the Rockets but "didn't feel like the system fit my style of play."
> 
> "The players here were great," he said. "I feel this team (the Rockets), when it's 100 percent healthy, it's going to be hard to beat them. They have a great group of guys, hard workers and a great staff. There's good people all around this organization."_



Awww.. now I feel guilt for knocking him! I hope that he is able to sort everything out in with the Grizzlies this time and be successful.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Experiment works for Head* 



> So by Friday, he not only reinserted Head into the rotation, he had him run to the point to check out another possible backup for Rafer Alston, with Head's stint at point helping the Rockets take a 27-point lead on their way to a 107-93 victory over the Atlanta Hawks, before 6,275 at Alltel Arena.
> 
> "I was comfortable," said Head, who led the Rockets with 20 points and five assists. "I was just playing, really. I had a couple bad plays, but I was comfortable playing point. I have to just keep trying to get better, ball-handling, getting us organized, the right plays. Then, take it from there."
> 
> ...


----------



## MissRose (May 22, 2006)

> With NBA commissioner David Stern saying last week that the NBA likely would return to Europe next season for another round of training camps and preseason games, Rockets guard Vassilis Spanoulis said Athens would be a good choice for an NBA training camp.





> Rockets guard Kirk Snyder made marked strides from a shaky first preseason game with a solid showing Friday in Little Rock, Ark.


Rockets Summary: Vassilis Spanoulis and Kirk Snyder


----------



## MissRose (May 22, 2006)

> With a locker room crowded with teammates watching and laughing, Dikembe Mutombo contended that he was happy with the NBA's crackdown on complaining to officials.





> Kevin Garnett called the changes "communism." Rasheed Wallace said the change was to punish him.





> But the Rockets generally have seemed more upset with the effort to strictly police uniforms, from how high on the arm wristbands may be worn to the threat of delay of game technical fouls for shirts not being properly tucked.





> There has been conjecture that there will be more technical fouls early, but that officials could ease up as the season progresses.


_Ticky-Tack? Don't Talk Back_


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

klets bring back stro show anyways.. he was ok comming off the bench when tmac and yao were on cause there was plenty of room for him to move and run into for dunks 


STRO


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Yao's back; Bonzi too (maybe)* 



> Yao Ming went through Sunday's practice, beginning to end, without pain.
> 
> ...For now, however, he was back, huffing and puffing a bit, but back and pain-free. So before we leave the shoe stuff hopefully forever it can be fairly pointed out that Yao's choice of footwear became an issue not only because Yao did not have his latest model in time for training camp and Jeff Van Gundy, fearing a return of last season's toe problems, said Yao's left shoe was to blame for either causing the problem or failing to prevent it.
> 
> ...





> Wells was headed to a root canal Sunday night, unsure if he would practice Monday or play Tuesday. He said after Sunday's practice that the training camp soreness is gone, but clearly he needs to get into shape.
> 
> Assuming he stays well, he can do that. But the Rockets need to start seeing him with different combinations. They need to see him with Tracy McGrady in a starting lineup. They need to see him off the bench as the go-to guy with the reserves.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

oh jesus when i read the title of that article i thought it was implying something was wrong with Yaos back and Bonzi too


----------



## yaontmac (Jul 5, 2006)

MissRose said:


> _Ticky-Tack? Don't Talk Back_


What if Yao swears in Chinese? They going to give him a technical too? :biggrin:


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Damn, Wells needs to get back to his playoff shape.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*McGrady convinced new version of Rockets is the best team he's been with* 



> After wrapping up his first two weeks of the preseason with Houston's retooled roster, Tracy McGrady was asked how his current team compares to his past teams.
> 
> The Rockets leading scorer didn't think it was a serious question.
> 
> ...





> Rockets swingman Bonzi Wells won't make his first appearance in a Houston uniform until at least Sunday.
> 
> Wells, who is nursing a sore groin and dealing with the pain of two root canal procedures, is expected to miss the Rockets' preseason games on Tuesday and Wednesday because he has not practiced.





> Besides mentioning that his coach stepped on his toe during Monday's practice, Rockets center Yao Ming had one other zinger following Monday's practice.
> 
> Yao, who missed Houston's first two preseason games with a highly-publicized left toe injury, was asked whether he would prefer the Mavericks to use Dirk Nowitzki and Jason Terry in Tuesday's preseason game instead of playing primarily against Dallas' reserves.
> 
> ...


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

> The center had no idea the two players hadn't played in the Mavs' first three preseason games.
> 
> "They haven't played in the first three games?" Yao asked. "Do they have toe problems?"


that was worth a very loud LOL! 

How much do I love Yao's sense of humor!


----------



## MissRose (May 22, 2006)

> "I think it is important for us to get off to a great start and really bring some excitement to this arena," said McGrady. "I'm sure everybody is really anxious to see how we're going to do in the regular season when it starts."





> "My thoughts when we were going through the process of signing him were that he wasn't going to be the difference between not being good and being good," said coach Jeff Van Gundy. "He was hopefully going to be the difference between being good and very good. We're going to be good, I believe. We can be good without him. He gives us a better chance if healthy and in shape."


*ROCKETS NOTES: McGray wants fast start*


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Van Gundy experiments with Rockets lineup* 



> Of all the personnel decisions that make the preseason almost worth playing, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy has settled on one, assuming Yao Ming and Tracy McGrady had nailed down places in the starting lineup.
> 
> "I think (Shane) Battier is going to start," Van Gundy said Tuesday. "I don't think it — he will start."
> 
> ...





> _Solid in paint_
> 
> As a power forward between McGrady and Yao, Hayes cannot bring the perimeter shooting of Battier or even the midrange shooting of Juwan Howard. But he is the Rockets' most prolific rebounding forward.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Stick the Landing* 



> Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy offered Tracy McGrady a suggestion this preseason to improve his three-point shooting.
> 
> Stick your landing.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Yao dislikes what he sees* 



> After missing seven of eight shots in the first quarter Wednesday night, Yao finished with a respectable line of 22 points and seven rebounds in 28 minutes of a 111-97 exhibition victory over the Milwaukee Bucks at Toyota Center.
> 
> For Yao, it's not a problem with the sore left toe anymore, but just trying to get into game shape and develop an offensive rhythm after missing nearly 1 1/2 weeks of training camp. He shot 3-for-9 in Dallas on Tuesday and wound up 8-for-21 against the Bucks. But the shots that went in were mostly dunks and putbacks.
> 
> "It felt hard," Yao said. "We didn't play well in the first quarter. I didn't play well in the first quarter. I was missing shots that I usually make. They were easy shots, and I wasn't shooting well."





> "No, it's not the foot," Yao said. "That wasn't a problem. It seems like my turnovers are going up and my shooting is going down."
> 
> Yao appeared to be rushing his moves on offense and not getting the proper elevation on his turnarounds or his jump hook. Until he started to clean up around the basket, he looked every bit like someone who'd been away for nearly 1 1/2 weeks of camp.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*For Rockets on bubble, it's hard not to wonder* 



> The Rockets are more than halfway through their preseason schedule after Wednesday's 111-97 victory over the Milwaukee Bucks. With 19 players on the roster and less than two weeks until the opener, players with "training camp contracts" know the first cuts are coming soon.
> 
> Before the Rockets' back-to-back this week, coach Jeff Van Gundy said he wanted to spread playing time throughout the roster "before we start to pare down (the roster) after Wednesday."
> 
> ...





> If Van Gundy has some ideas about how he is leaning, he has not tipped his hand and likely has not met with Rockets general manager Carroll Dawson this week after coaching a back-to-back.
> 
> With four players too many, how many are released will depend on whether guard Bob Sura can make it back from knee surgery. Forward Ryan Bowen also has not played in the preseason while rehabilitating after hip surgery. Any players sent to the NBA Development League while still under contract with the Rockets still count against the Rockets' allotment of 15.
> 
> Haryasz would seem to be the greatest long shot, given that he has played center in the preseason and the Rockets already have Yao, Dikembe Mutombo and Juwan Howard. Haryasz could accidentally step on Yao's toe but said, "The whole city of Houston would run me out of town."


*Injury update*


> Forward Chuck Hayes sprained his left ankle late in Tuesday's game in Dallas and did not play Wednesday.
> 
> Guard Vassilis Spanoulis took a hard fall on his left wrist late in the game Tuesday, but X-rays were negative. He played 22 minutes on Wednesday.
> 
> Forwards Tracy McGrady and Shane Battier were given Wednesday's game off.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Rockets' Battier is urged to shoot* 



> On Tuesday night against the Mavericks, Battier played 25 minutes and took just one shot.
> 
> Which is the problem. The good kind, at least, for coach Jeff Van Gundy.
> 
> ...





> "I want to reiterate we did not bring him here for his intangibles. We brought him here for his tangibles. He is a highly efficient, multi-position, versatile, tough, smart, sound, solid player. And if he wants to run for office, I'm all for it. I'm voting in 2016. I'm on the bandwagon. But I think people have minimized his abilities because of how great a guy he is, and he does bring all of those intangibles."
> 
> Battier smiles, because he remembers having a similar discussion with another coach a few years ago.
> 
> ...





> "I've always thought of missed shots and turnovers as basketball imperfections and been conscious of those things driving me crazy," Battier said. "I need to get out of that thinking."
> 
> Even with a pair of All-Stars as teammates.
> 
> ...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the news wires cornholio, very good reads indeed.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Wells excused from practice* 



> Rockets guard Bonzi Wells was excused from attending Friday's practice "for personal reasons," Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said. Van Gundy did not describe the reasons and said he did not know when Wells would be back.
> 
> Wells' agent Bill Duffy also would not elaborate, saying, "We're going to have to leave it as 'personal.' "
> 
> ...





> Guard Bob Sura has not given up on his hopes for a comeback from micro fracture surgery, Van Gundy said.
> 
> "Bob continues to be diligent in his rehab," Van Gundy said. "He just keeps plugging away."
> 
> ...


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

It doesn't look so well for Bonzi. He really needs to put himself together.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

*Bonzi leaves team for personal reasons*

LOL Bonzi already up to his old tricks. Trust me, as a Blazer fan and new Houston resident this city will not be happy with Bonzi Wells. Also Van Gundy said his first 18 days with the team have been a waste. 

That's the Bonzi Prtland fans know and love


----------



## StackAttack (Mar 15, 2006)

*Re: Bonzi leaves team for personal reasons*

Wait...what happened?


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

*Re: Bonzi leaves team for personal reasons*

Thread Merged!


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

I hope were getting ready to trade Bonzi. He has a lot to prove and we as a team have a lot to prove. Ild ship him out with cash to Philly for Korver and Willie Green. We were talking in the offseason about getting Korver with just the TE. Novak and Korver should be a sick shooting duo.


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

No way I'd trade Bonzi for those two. He's an above-average starter in a contract year. We've got enough marginal players.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> No way I'd trade Bonzi for those two. He's an above-average starter in a contract year. We've got enough marginal players.


I think we've been playing well without Bonzi. Bonzi is showing symptoms of becoming a team cancer and his low post scoring doesnt really fit next to Yao. He'll be playing off the bench anyway and I think having another prolific shooter isnt a bad way to go. With Korver and Novak coming in to cover SG-PF, theres no chance defenders double Yao. Snyder is looking more and more like our man for starting SG.


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

i kinda agree with both of you. 

i believe that we should trade bonzi but not for KK and WG. maybe trade him + some1 + draft for a decent player. it just depends, maybe he can turn things around by actually playing with heart


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> I think we've been playing well without Bonzi. Bonzi is showing symptoms of becoming a team cancer and his low post scoring doesnt really fit next to Yao. He'll be playing off the bench anyway and I think having another prolific shooter isnt a bad way to go. With Korver and Novak coming in to cover SG-PF, theres no chance defenders double Yao. Snyder is looking more and more like our man for starting SG.


We've been playing well, but it’s three preseason games. I think it’s much too early to come to any conclusions.

I don't think it's fair at all to say Bonzi is showing symptoms of being a cancer. All we know is that he's been injured and will miss an extra practice for personal reasons. If we’re labeling him a cancer for that, then we might as well call T-Mac and Head cancers too. 
Also, when healthy, I doubt he'll come off the bench. Outside of T-Mac and Yao, he’s the only guy we have who is significantly above average. You need a lot of talent to win the title. Little role players who fit well aren’t enough, IMO.

A post up guard can work well with a post scoring big man (though, admittedly, we don't know if JVG is capable of making it work). If, as expected, Bonzi relies less on his post game this year, he is still a very good finisher with great hands. Yao is an adept passer inside. Bonzi is also a better defender than Snyder, and is an excellent rebounder.
I agree that it’s wise to surround Yao with shooters, but the talent gap between Korver and Wells is huge. And no matter how many shooters we have, teams will always double Yao.


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Hakeem said:


> We've been playing well, but it’s three preseason games. I think it’s much too early to come to any conclusions. I don't think it's fair at all to say Bonzi is showing symptoms of being a cancer.


If you agree that history is likely to repeat itself, I think its a fair assessment to say that Bonzi has some issues with authority. Three preseason games in and Bonzi has yet to complete a full practice. It really irritates me that a lingering groin "injury" and a root canal can actually prevent Bonzi from even practicing with the team.. Im not even talking about scrimmages. JVG, although promising to be a more positive coach, is clearly upset with Bonzi's continued absense when he's making a real effort to figure out what rotations will work and who he will have to cut from the team.



Hakeem said:


> All we know is that he's been injured and will miss an extra practice for personal reasons. If we’re labeling him a cancer for that, then we might as well call T-Mac and Head cancers too.


TMac and Head dont have histories of being a cancer to their teams. TMac has serious re-curring back problems and Head is mourning the death of a family member. I dont think "personal reasons," groin injury and tooth ache really compare.



Hakeem said:


> Also, when healthy, I doubt he'll come off the bench. Outside of T-Mac and Yao, he’s the only guy we have who is significantly above average. You need a lot of talent to win the title. Little role players who fit well aren’t enough, IMO.


You may doubt Bonzi coming off the bench but JVG and every analyst out there is wondering exactly how Bonzi will be utilized with Yao on the floor. Yao is most effective from the left side of the post whereas the right side of the post needs to be kept open for TMac. Where does that put Bonzi? No one is sure if he will be better off the bench or on the floor with the starting 5. 

Shane Battier is significantly above average. Skip is supposed to be a legend. Spanoulis is considered the best player on the best euro team. Novak is supposed to be the best shooter TMac has ever played with. I think if it means getting better as a team, we can sacrifice whatever Bonzi brings.



Hakeem said:


> A post up guard can work well with a post scoring big man (though, admittedly, we don't know if JVG is capable of making it work). If, as expected, Bonzi relies less on his post game this year, he is still a very good finisher with great hands. Yao is an adept passer inside. Bonzi is also a better defender than Snyder, and is an excellent rebounder.


If we were building around Bonzi, this comment makes sense. But as it is, we are building around Yao. It doesnt make sense to have a post guard play next to a dominant C. The priority this offseason was to acquire players that will give Yao space, shooters. The second priority was to tighten up our perimeter defense. Bonzi is a defender in JVGs eyes, but so is Snyder. JVG admits that Snyder has the tools to be a "lock down defender" and we've seen he has the all-around skills to play the perimeter, post up, and rebound... 



Hakeem said:


> I agree that it’s wise to surround Yao with shooters, but the talent gap between Korver and Wells is huge. And no matter how many shooters we have, teams will always double Yao.


Korver is a premier shooter in this league. Bonzi is a temporary solution to our perimeter defense. Theres no doubt in my mind that Bonzi would destroy Korver in a one-on-one game, I admit Bonzi has much more talent. Still, that doesnt necessarily mean Bonzi is better for the team. Theres a reason why we are trying out players like Jacobsen and Padgett. Korver would give a better shooter than those two combined and would solve any lingering issues we have about having enough dependable shooters.


PS.

Willie Green is lightning quick. The reason why the Sixers picked him up and have so much faith in the guy is because he compliments Iverson's game. Willie Green off the bench would be like Mike James without the outside shooting as much. Defenders have a tough time staying in front because of the strength and quickness. Vassili may be our answer here but Willie Green would be another nice option.


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Team waits for word on Head, Wells* 



> Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy said he does not know when guards Luther Head or Bonzi Wells will be available but he will be careful not to make either feel pressure to return to the team, adding that the Rockets might as well get used to having some players out.
> 
> Head was given time off because of a death in the family and Wells was excused from practices for "personal reasons."
> 
> ...





> One Rockets practice was less than thrilling for coach Jeff Van Gundy.
> 
> For the first time this preseason, Rockets coach Jeff Van Gundy was clearly disappointed with the day's practice . Offering few specifics, he said the past two practices were worse than they had been, a trend that concerns him.
> 
> ...


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*Put us (back) in, coach* 



> Unaccustomed as he surely is to having to ask for playing time, Tracy McGrady was pretty good at it.
> 
> With the Rockets down to their final three preseason games and with a regular-season type schedule of three games in five nights, McGrady had more than his fill of preseason schedules.
> 
> ...





> Van Gundy does not plan to set his rotation now, particularly with guards Bonzi Wells and Luther Head unavailable indefinitely and with Wells having gone through no more than a smattering of practices.
> 
> "It's a concern for me," guard Rafer Alston said. "I don't know about anybody else, or coach, but it is a concern for me. I would like to have all of us on the floor. Just the feeling of knowing we're all going to be on the floor and getting after it, especially for starting the season."





> Though they were without Yao for nine preseason days and now don't know when Wells will be ready or Head will be back, they can put the majority of their rotation together starting tonight to begin picking up speed.
> 
> "For a team like this, I think the best thing for us is to come out of the blocks just flying," Alston said. "If we can come out and get ahead early in the win-loss column, I think that will be beneficial to us."
> 
> ...


----------



## TManiAC (Dec 19, 2004)

Thanks for the articles Cornholio!

This only strengthens my disdain for Bonzi. Why put the team on pause for your "personal reasons." This is a team gotdamnit!


----------



## Brian34Cook (Mar 26, 2003)

Sorry for your loss Luther.. get back when you can!


----------



## Hakeem (Aug 12, 2004)

TManiAC said:


> It really irritates me that a lingering groin "injury" and a root canal can actually prevent Bonzi from even practicing with the team.. Im not even talking about scrimmages. JVG, although promising to be a more positive coach, is clearly upset with Bonzi's continued absense when he's making a real effort to figure out what rotations will work and who he will have to cut from the team.
> TMac and Head dont have histories of being a cancer to their teams. TMac has serious re-curring back problems and Head is mourning the death of a family member. I dont think "personal reasons," groin injury and tooth ache really compare.


As fans, we know so little, so I think it's really reaching to criticize Bonzi here. We don't know how bad the groin injury is. You don't play through a groin injury in the preseason. Root canals hurt like hell -- often, they give you a pounding headache for days afterwards. And we have no idea what the "personal reasons" are here. Head's absence is also for personal reasons.
Also, has there been any indication from JVG that he's upset with Bonzi?



> Shane Battier is significantly above average. Skip is supposed to be a legend. Spanoulis is considered the best player on the best euro team. Novak is supposed to be the best shooter TMac has ever played with. I think if it means getting better as a team, we can sacrifice whatever Bonzi brings.


Battier is above average at SF. He is no better than average as a PF, where he will probably be getting most of his minutes this season. Alston is a streetball legend. As a starting point guard in the NBA, he sucks. Spanoulis and Novak are nowhere near being average starters in this league. They are no more than decent bench players at this point. 



> If we were building around Bonzi, this comment makes sense. But as it is, we are building around Yao. It doesnt make sense to have a post guard play next to a dominant C.


Kareem and Magic. Olajuwon and Drexler. Kemp and Payton.
If he does come off the bench, Bonzi will be a top-3 bench player in the league.



> Korver is a premier shooter in this league. Bonzi is a temporary solution to our perimeter defense. Theres no doubt in my mind that Bonzi would destroy Korver in a one-on-one game, I admit Bonzi has much more talent. Still, that doesnt necessarily mean Bonzi is better for the team. Theres a reason why we are trying out players like Jacobsen and Padgett. Korver would give a better shooter than those two combined and would solve any lingering issues we have about having enough dependable shooters.


IMO, you should always go for talent first. A good starter over a bench player of the same position every time. Korver is basically a spot up shooter. He brings almost nothing else to the table, and he wouldn't get many minutes with T-Mac, Battier, Novak and Snyder already there. Bonzi provides good scoring and defense and great rebounding. It's just way too much to give up for a one-dimensional player with serious deficiencies.



> Willie Green is lightning quick. The reason why the Sixers picked him up and have so much faith in the guy is because he compliments Iverson's game. Willie Green off the bench would be like Mike James without the outside shooting as much. Defenders have a tough time staying in front because of the strength and quickness. Vassili may be our answer here but Willie Green would be another nice option.


I admit I know nothing about Willie Green. But from his numbers, he appears to be garbage (extremely inefficient scorer, PER of 9 for two straight years, Roland Rating of -6 for two straight years). Is he better than Alston, Spanoulis, Snyder or Head? What's the point in losing Bonzi if this guy is going to get virtually no playing time?

Bonzi may fail to fit in with this team. I just think it's senseless to trade him for far lesser talent before he has even stepped on the court.


----------



## reno2000 (Aug 23, 2005)

Korver would be a bad addition to this team. He is a shorter version of Steve Novak, but with a few more years experience. Willie Green isnt really that great of a player either. Given our current line-up, and that more than likely Azubiuke and Jacobsen will be cut, we have plenty of outside shooting. Tmac, Alston, Novak, Snyder, Head, Padgett and Battier are reliable from 3pt land. We dont need more one-dimensional 3pt shooters (that is all that Korver is; he cant defend, rebound or anythin else). 

I say keep Wells; he has barely been in Houston 2 weeks. Give him time to settle in and get healthy. By the trade deadline, if it is blatantly obvious he is a cancer, then we can trade him for some decent pieces (like protection at the center position).


----------



## Cornholio (Feb 13, 2005)

*NBA.com: Man on the Spot* 










*Tracy McGrady, F-G, Rockets*

Tracy McGrady has the talent to be one of the top five players in the league, but does he have the back? He played just 47 games last season, injuring his back on more than one occasion. Ask Larry Johnson or Larry Bird. Back problems can be debilitating and sometimes, they just never go away. But McGrady says he feels "extremely good," so we hope to see him back in 13-points-in-33-seconds form.

Yao Ming became showed tremendous improvement last season. He is now clearly the best center in the Western Conference. The Rockets brought in a quality veteran in Shane Battier over the summer. If they're healthy (and that has been an issue for Yao this preseason), they could (and should) be the most improved team in the league this season.

*What the Papers Say*

"He pulled up for a jumper as smooth as ever. He flashed that pump fake at the 3-point arc that sends him to the line. He drove the lane again and again.

"Before long, he was slinging no-look darts to a cutting Chuck Hayes at the rim, one with around-the-back sleight of hand that had the Toyota Center crowd gasping.

"With that, McGrady seemed to have regained at least a familiarity with this basketball thing and all of the love for it. He was so sensational, he nearly overshadowed the second-half collapse he and most of the Rockets veterans watched as the Memphis Grizzlies came from a 21-point hole to a 75-69 win Tuesday before 11,913 at the preseason opener."
-- Jonathan Feigen, Houston Chronicle 

"The big surprise and grand experiment as camp opened Tuesday? Giving McGrady, 6-8, more touches in the half-court as the point.

"It's risky and cannot become an every-possession thing. But the possibilities are endless, considering all the offseason moves the Rockets made. And McGrady has run the offense on numerous occasions in the past, particularly at the end of a quarter or in game-deciding moments."
-- John P. Lopez, Houston Chronicle
 
*What the Blogs Say*

"However, it still all hinges on Tracy McGrady’s health. Houston fans who watched McGrady last season are still fearful that one errant landing or bump in the lane could throw out T-Mac’s back and, by extension, the Rockets season. Health is still the primary concern."
-- Clutch Fans via SLAM Online


----------

